# Antiques



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

hi all

We have and 'his masters voice' television, I have tried to research it on the Internet but can't find anything. It is in a large wooden cabinet with the HMV logo on the top.

Has anyone ever owned one? Dh wants to take it to the tip but I quite like it

Donna x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Did this go to the Tip ?

Why not ask a local valuer to veiw it 

~Dizzi~


----------

